# Say What!



## SeaQuest (Jun 2, 2008)

Here is an interesting topic for discussion.

I just had a reaction to one of my projects that threw me completely off guard. I've spent the past 7 months working on a small roll top desk. The design is unique and the project is entirely made from quality oak with joinery and details that will ensure it lasts for a long time. I'm normally very critical of my projects but have been very pleased with the results on this one. It was one of those rare projects where there were no real "Oh Crap" moments, everything just fell together as planned. My wife, who I made the desk for, absolutely loves it. Fellow LJ's have given me the usual encouragement that's I've come to appreciate so much. Friends and family have been similarly supportive with many oohs' aaaah's and "Can you make me one's" ... till yesterday.

A long time friend saw the desk. The instant response was "You wasted your time, I got one just as nice at Walmart for $50". I didn't know how to respond to that. Saying that the desk was oak and hand made so it would out live me, instead of particle board that will fall apart, was dismissed by saying she could buy a new Walmart one everytime its needed and still spend less money.

Not liking the style, design or finish wouldn't bother me but this just seemed to come out of left field. I think what got me was, that this was more than a shot against a specific project. I took it as a statement that my passion for woodworking is a waste of time, money and effort. Have you ever had a reaction like that to a major project? How did / would you react, especially when it comes from someone who matters?

Jim


----------



## terrilynne (Jun 24, 2010)

Your-friends-desk-will-be-falling-apart-soon-enough.Youll-get-the-last-laugh!!
Maybe-then-he-will-want-a-high-quality-piece-too.
There-are-people-out-there-that-just-do-not-get-it,real-wood-lasts,is-warm,and-beautiful!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Well, Jim, how much would your wife sell it for? I'll bet it's priceless to her. That's the nice thing about woodworking we can make nice things for those that we love and one of your children will get it and pass it on down. So the joy of ownership and the knowledge of who built it will last on long after your gone. There's no point at putting a price on things like that. Ain't life grand?


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Jim,

I'm glad you made it for your wife rather than your "friend"...

I've looked at your project (the desk) and am very impressed with both your design and your workmanship.

So, your friend's opinion is worth exactly what you paid for it, on the other hand your desk is priceless.

Be Careful.

Herb


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

It is typical of folks that do not understand craftsmanship. They do not know the difference between a craftsperson in their shop making items of quality using beautiful one of a kind woods and other high quality materials…to a sweaty factory where barely trained workers slap together prefab pieces made out of the cheapest and lowest quality materials.

I typically would say to take a look at their homes….it probably looks like it is a display room right out of KMart or such….and there is always something breaking or broken about and the place gives off the feeling of cheap and tacky. Whereas you look at a craftsperson's house where they are using their hand made items…you will typically find beautiful items displaying fine workmanship and pretty much all the items are in good order (even in craftsperson's homes that do not have their own items on display…they will typically have items of higher quality as they know what goes into a good piece).


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

As we all know whomever said that is a dunce, Wal Mart has nothing like the desk you built. That's a lot of talent you have there Jim, that's one of the nicest I have seen.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I've actually had almost this exact experience. I built a rocking cradle with an inlaid wooden canopy. It was big enough you could put twins in. It was built well enough to become an heirloom piece. One guy asked the price of it. Since I'd been moving it around for a whilw, I gave him the bargain price of a hundred bucks. He commented, "No, no, I can buy a cradle at Wal-Mart for 79.99." 
I felt like telling him not to allow his baby to piss in it since particle board falls apart if it gets wet enough. I didn't though.
My woodworking is more of a hobby. I only make enough on my projects to finance my woodworking. However, statements like that can get under your skin if you let them. I have founf that people like this that know nothing about quality never will. They will but that desk. Then when that desk goes to the curb because it isn't worth fixing, they'll cuss Wal-Mart and head off to Target, or some other big-box store and buy another foreign made piece of crap. It never dawns on them that by buying the higher priced, quality made piece of furniture, they actually save money in the long run. Don't worry. You, or I, or noone else can say anything to them to change their minds either.
You want to know something even sadder? I was asked by a lady a while back that owns a furniture store about refinishing a table top she had allowed her daughter to spill acetone on. It messed the table up so deep that there was no way to refinish the table correctly. It was one of these particle board with veneer top deals. I explained to her I'd have to sand the top so far down that there was a chance of ruining the veneer and exposing the particle board undreneath. She argue with me that "no, this is quality furnuture." After getting her to actually get down on the floor and LOOK at the bottom of the table, I finally convinced her. They was quality furnuture, by today's standards. I mean it did at least have solid wood legs. 
The problem is though that quality by today's standards isn't very good quality. We now live in a throw-away society. I don't have the answer to that. I wish I did. I guess all we can do is to educate the people that want to be educated. Let the rest of them keep buying Wal-Mart, Target, and Ikea. Then look them in the eye with bewilderment when they ask you why do you think their furniture doesn't last longer than a couple year and say, "Why I don't know. My wife is still enjoying her hand built, quality made roll-top desk. I swear I think your's should still be holding up to." Then smile that sarcastic smile.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

Your wife loves it. You enjoyed working hard on it and as you say you are pleased with it. That is all that matters.

Not everyone appreciates hard work and quality. Some people know the cost of everything and the value of nothing.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I've learned that with woodworking you have to take pleasure in your own pride of having created something from raw materials. A lot of people only look at the outward appearance of the final result, with no appreciation for the time and skill that went into it.

Your friend's comments were a little thoughtless. He should have kept that to himself. But I can't really blame him for feeling that way. It's like choosing between an antique Tiffany lamp and a $10 WalMart special… If all you are interested in is the light, why pay more? In other words, there is the utilitarian view, and there is the appreciation of the finer things in life. Some people will only buy designer clothes, but will get that $10 lamp. Other folks might buy their clothes at the bargain basement, but spend a week's salary on a bottle of fine wine.

Everybody has their own sense of what is important. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

it doesn´t matter what it cost for you
its your hobby and a hobby don´t have to pay for it self in money
it pay for itself during your joy of making it and the years after both as a joy for you to loke at
but allso as a great convesationpiece

take care
Dennis


----------



## SeaQuest (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh I'm not upset, more curious in how you guys would approach a similar situation. I'm enjoying, and appreciating all the insightful responses.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

Jim, I tell them 'go ahead, buy your cheap version'. There will be someone just around the corner who appreciates the real thing and I already do..


----------



## edgarO (Jun 12, 2010)

i think an instant backhand and kicking them out for their blasphemy would have been in order. if they were a woman i would have falcon punched her. google it.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Jim, your friend is like so many others who have no idea of what they are talking about. I've gotten the comment thats to much when they have gotten just the materials list alone. Then their comment is much like your friends comment that they can get it cheaper. But who do they come to when they want their cheap stuff fixed. You got it, its you. My reply then is heres the duct tape cause its a waste of time to fix that cheap junk. Cheap stuff is for cheap people who care less about the real value of things. I'd like to see your friend get something as nice as your desk at Wal-Mart. This is why I don't like to make things for sale and keep woodworking as my hobby. I've yet to see something that I have made for someone try to bring it back or re-gift it. That says more to me than any negative comments can.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

"How did / would you react, especially when it comes from someone who matters?"

I reacted with a smile and they don't matter any longer.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I make a clock that's called the Cottage Clock. It has about fifteen hours worth of handcut fretwork in it. It stands fouteen inches tall. I had a guy tell me he bought the exact clock for ten bucks at the dollar store. I asked could he bring it by sometime. He did. Most people can't help it when they thing they have beaten someone over. Before I even saw it I knew he was either full of $#!+ or mistaken. He brought it by about a week later. The two clocks looked nothing alike. They both were clocks that looked like "little houses" as he put it. They both run on a AA battery. That's where the similarities ended. Oh, and his even had a little light inside to highlight the cutouts all throughout it. It even looked like wood, from a distance. 
Until I pointed it out, he hadn't even noticed the "made in indonesia" molded into it on the inside beside where the clock movement was. With his permission, I took a knife and shaved a tinyi sliver from the inside to show it was plastic. 
Then he and I had a long discussion about the difference between hand crafted and factory made. I think it was his guilt for insulting my work, but he threw his clock in my garbage can and bought mine.

Also of interest along this same topic is something I was talking to a guy the other day about. I have a little benchtop drill press on sale on Craiglist. A guy came by to look at it that does metal work. He has a shop here in my town. He cuts everything with a torch. Then he carefully grinds everything to spec according to what his customer's needs are. The type work he does is usually done on CNC machines in much larger factories. Our discussion revolved around the similar comment he and I have heard with his metal work and my wood work. He is often told that it can be done cheaper in a factory and imported into America. So, if it makes anyone feel better, it isn't only wood workers that experience this "quality control issue."


----------



## freedhardwoods (May 11, 2008)

I'm not hindered when it comes to telling people what I think. If they don't like it, that's their problem. She probably drives a foreign car too.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Jim: always remember some people have a lot of class…..in case of this person it's all low.


----------



## Gofor (Jan 12, 2008)

LOL. BTDT, I have a bunch of relatives that think cheap is good and I am a fool for the time I invest in making something nice out of solid wood. Due to the way they treat their belongings, I cannot in good faith to advise them to buy something of quality, because they would probably trash it in a couple years anyway. It amazes me what some people will buy just because it is "E Z" financing, and then replace it when if fails after a year, not realizing that they just added to their bill and payments, and are still paying off the first piece of garbage when the second piece fails. The height of ludicrous is when those same people come to me and ask me to make them something nice "cheaper than I can buy it at Walmart", because what I make lasts. Usually a rough estimate of material costs sends them on their way. Of course, these are the same people that show up on the doorstep saying: "I just got a great bargain on this xxx but it needs a little work. Can you fix it?!" (For free is the price in their heads).

Hold true to your standards, and do the best you can for those you love. Do it well enough that you are willing to put your name on it. You'll sleep well at night, have many unsung admirers, and who knows, may be making a lasting impression on some young'in that is watching from the wings and will carry that impression into the rest of their life.

Children learn from what they see and experience, not what they are told. Many times they learn the lesson we teach them but it is far from the lesson we wish them to learn. Do it like your kids are watching, and you'll seldom regret your decisions.

Go


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

How about, "I know what you mean. I choose my friends that way."


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

I can't help but respond to this. To me it just illustrates what is wrong with much of the world today.

I remember an old tag line from Saturday Night Live by one of the sleazier characters they featured regularly in their sketches "Oh, darling, it is always better to look good than to be good." That pretty well sums up Walmart quality. It looks great if you stand back about 20 feet and squint. Up close and personal, though, you can see that it is built of pure crap. Your friend's comments about buying the same piece over and over again and spending less money, well, that's what it's all about, right? Money. Craftmanship or quality? Feh!

Sadly, I feel the same way about most of the young people I see just starting out nowadays. Yeah, they look good, but scratch away the shiny surface veneer and you find no strength of character and no willingness to actually work at anything. Discussions on the boards about Microsoft and Gates that point out all their shady business dealings always end up with "...but they made one helluva lot of money!" Discussions about poor Chinese quality and their manipulation of the global monetary system to guarantee the cheapness of their goods always ends up with "... but their economy is growing at 8-10%!" Somehow, making a buttload of money excuses any lack of character and ethics. Making money is all that matters in today's world.

It's a sad, sad thing.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

One response might be "If I wanted cheap, I could use an old card table and a couple of shoe boxes, but that was not the point."

That just might open the door to a conversation about quality and the tradeoffs it takes to find/make it.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Don't worry Jim I was also told that my work was from Walmart and I know I made them with my two hands.
I have two complete bedroom set that you will not find at Walmart so all of my work.
Some here just want to be smart ass.


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

Your response should have been "The difference is yours is made in China on an assembly line". Don't let it bother you because it won't be the last time you hear that statement. I get it all the time at shows. I just smile and encourage them to save their money and buy the Chinese version since they can't tell the difference. If they have that mentality, they are not going to buy it anyway, so it not worth my time to argue the point.

Now, if they ask what the difference is between mine and what they can buy at Wal-Mart, I will launch into a comparison. I always end on a positive note that they are buying American and they were able to meet the craftsman that explained how it was constructed. This usually closes the sale.

Where I live, if he was a real good friend, I would drink brown whiskey with him until we were both drunk, and then give him an ass whooping for making such a comment…..


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Jim, 
I featured my roll-top desk in my projects also. In the real world, I stunned a few people with my estimate of the hours devoted to building this rolltop for my wife. People just haven't got a clue of what traditional quality furniture requires to make. I have to keep reminding myself that I'm generally surrounded by people who don't know, don't care, and have nothing for contempt for craftsmanship, as if it is a horrible lifestyle choice. I don't care, actually. I saw a hand-carved, hand painted chickadee mounted on a birch twig donated to a United Way raffle at work. People guessed it to be worth 10 or 15 dollars (!!) and complained of the high $2 cost of the raffle ticket. The carver himself valued it at $250. It's sad, our good work is often seen as worthless in the eyes of others. Continue to be all you can be, Jim!!


----------



## momiji (Apr 16, 2010)

I agree that it all comes down to education. If they don't mind or care for the quality of build or materials then they should at least ask why. If not, then you should avoid the subject with them or avoid them, altogether. If they open a door to enlightenment, you should oblige. I, for one, still get clients who think that wood comes in 16' lenghts without knots… I try to explain that trees comes with branches but ignorance is very conforting.

As for the mercantilism practiced by so many industries, I must admit it came out of necessity since not everybody can afford the quality you and I make. They need a cheaper alternative but what troubles me is that the few bucks they think they are saving when they buy that stuff adds up to our collective expenses in waste management and guess what? They'll probably be the fist ones to protest against a tax raise.

Finally, I wouldn't make something of a lesser quality. I already have to make so many compromises for my day job to lower the costs that, in my shop, there is me then there is God.

Those for whom I matter will appreciate the time and effort in what I make for them (and that's the quality I look for in the first place from my customers before I accept to build their project). Of course, my spouse isn't my best critique; she's biased. She'd like anything I build, even if I'm making toothpicks out of meranti. But what she appreciates is that, when I'm in my shop, I'm a happy man.

And so should we all be.


----------



## papabear (Mar 28, 2009)

I have been known to buy things from Ikea. When I do, I look for the solid pine. It is okay to have the less expensive stuff and it is functional and will last if you look for the higher quality. You do pay more for it and I don't mind. I do wish I had the time to build all of my furniture.

But, I do appreciate the work that goes into hand made. Before I started dabbling with wood work myself, I have an uncle that built furniture for his home and to sell. He gave it up because people started to complain it cost too much to buy. He tried to reduce his costs but could not justify it. He now makes things for family, close friends and for the Cancer lodge he volunteers at when they need something for a fund raiser. I have a coffee table, deacons bench and kitchen island all made by him and they will last long enough to be handed down a couple of generations if not more.

My first piece will be a two step stool (two of them if the first works out) for our daughter to use to get to the toilet and sink. I have the pieces cut for one of them and am looking for the time to get back into the shop.

If your friend want's to buy a new roll top desk every couple of years, let him buy the cheap - cheap ones and forget about the comment. When he comes to you complaining that it costs too much to dispose of the old one and buy new every couple of years, remind him of his choice.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

.
.

Sir, that is very nice work.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

All I can say is ain't it great to be an American. Land of conspicuous overconsumption and WALMART - aks little China in America. Well, you know you just have to ignore people like that and realize that they can't help themselves. Spending too much time in Walmart is hazardous to one's health. It rots the brain.


----------



## westside (Nov 14, 2009)

Jim, that is a great looking desk! You and your wife will be enjoying it for many, many,many years.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

My three week old girl currently sleeps in a cradle made by her great-great- grandfather and will be moving into a crib made by me. Both of which I hope will be used by my great-great-grandchild. No 50.00 wal-mart piece of crap will ever do that. Your desk is built to last the test of time and will be appreciated by future generations, her desk will be one more lump in a landfill.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

A while back I made a table and 2 chairs for friends that had two little girls. Both the parents loved it and really appreciated it. It wasn't anything fancy. I made them an additional chair this past Christmas for their little boy. I know it will be used and will be with the family for a long time.

While making the chair for the little guy I decided on making a few others as it was just as easy to make 4 as it is one. The other three I gave to co-workers for their kids. I got a totally different response from those people.

The main thing is that I enjoyed the project and that there are two little girls and a scrappy little young fella enjoying something I made.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

The main thing is that I enjoyed the project and that there are two little girls and a scrappy little young fella enjoying something I made.

Excellent


----------



## Clarence (Nov 23, 2009)

I'd bet that this same gal who would be happy with the papier mache desk from Wal-Mart probably thinks nothing of paying $250 for a pair of "designer" jeans that have been bleached and shredded and patched and that will be out of style next month. Guys are guilty too. Anyone who pays an obscene markup for the privilege of walking around displaying a label and providing free advertisement for some apparel maker is at the same time a model for shallow stupidity. These days image is much more important than substance.


----------



## woodprof (Aug 31, 2009)

I have to wonder why a so-called friend would find the need to make such an insulting comment! I think knucklenut hit it right on the head with jealousy. Not only of your beautiful desk, but of your ability and talent. After all, how many folks out there these days would even attempt to create something like that.

I must say that would, for me, have been the last moment that she "mattered" at all!


----------



## RedShirt013 (May 17, 2008)

The value of craftsmanship differ between people, so as long as you and your wife appreciate it all is well.

I would be peeved if my friend said something llike that, but not to the point of getting angry. If they think Wal-mart furniture is adequate for their need, godspeed to them. Hard to argue that while wal-mart stuff is inferior in terms of quality, they're not bad in value. You pay less and get less, but for many people less is good enough.

Imagine how you feel if you are on the other side of this argument: You're in a parking lot, and this person drives up in a Ferrari telling you what a POS Hyundai you're driving. While Ferrari is definitely superior you get a serviceable car for 1/30 of the money. Doesn't make either less right.


----------



## ChrisForthofer (Jan 1, 2010)

"Focus on the journey, not the destination. Joy is found not in finishing an activity but in doing it."-Greg Anderson

This among many other cliche' quotes come to mind in this instance. You have produced a very fine, one of a kind, desk there. Its beautiful and you should be very proud. Your wife sounds like she certainly appreciates your craftsmanship and the time and effort you have put into it. Woodworking is a hobby for most of us, and while turning out a beautiful piece of work is the end goal its often the enjoyment of the "journey" that we see in a finished piece too. Its learning, appreciating the cleaver way that little mistake is hidden (I make a lot of these) etc that drive us to do this. Your friend doesn't realize this, and sadly probably never will. Enjoy your desk, and the memories that go with it.

Chris.


----------



## TimSelf (Sep 20, 2010)

I made us a couple of Mission style end tables a few yrs. ago. A friend ask what it would cost to have a couple of them. I told them $250. per for them. I thought they were gonna fall down. Of course they have the particle board tables and I guess it's good enough for them. I gave up on seriously selling any furniture work a long time ago. I know what it's worth and I'm OK with that. I say screw them.


----------



## nate22 (Jul 12, 2010)

It's funny that you brought this subject up. I run into this a lot with my bunk beds that I make. People will say to me I can get that at walmart cheaper. Then they come back in like a couple of months and say that the bunk bed fell apart when there kids where on it. So let your friend buy from walmart its there money there wasting every 6 months to a year. You can have the satifaction of sitting back and having the last laugh. And I know how you feel my inlaws tell me the same thing. But then again they have been shopping at walmart so long I think it burnt all of there brain cells in the process.

Thats my 2 cents on it.


----------



## zonkers (Aug 18, 2010)

It's very simple; they are ignorant. No offence but they just don't know any better. I see it every day at work. I run a classic car resto shop. Some people can't see quality if it fell out of the sky and hit them in the head. And they fall out of their chair when they hear how much a full auto restoration costs. Why? Because they have never done the actual labor themselves. Others just can't appreciate others endeavors. One guy wants a modified hot rod, another wants factory original perfection and they will argue their position all day long. Different stokes…
IMHO a skilled craftsman has a better eye for quality because they are always looking at their own work with a critical eye. Plus it helps that they have a better understand of what it takes to produce quality.


----------



## PBthecat (Jan 18, 2010)

So according to your friend the optimum combination is a product that

a) is hand-made by you
b) uses the best quality materials and methods
c) delights the customer
d) costs $50

This might work if you were making dinner, not a desk…


----------



## bunkie (Oct 13, 2009)

PrairieFire,

If I were you, I wouldn't make her anything else either. But not because of her inability to appreciate quality (the subject of this thread), but rather her lack of repect for the thoughtfulness and uniqueness of your gift to her. I expect that this your real reason for your very understandable reaction.

There's an art to receiving gifts. No matter what one might think of the actual gift, its important to be gracious and respect the generousity of the giver. Some people never master this.


----------



## bunkie (Oct 13, 2009)

I've come up with a term to describe the quality level of consumer products. I call it the landfill half-life. It's the length of time that it takes half of the population of of any given product to progress from manufacture to disposal.

There's an awful lot of cheap junk in the world and it's particularly obvious when looking at commercially-available furniture.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

I have had plenty of people try to get me to compete with Walmart (or big-box furniture store) prices. I politely tell them, "If you are satisfied with the design and quality you get at Walmart, I think you should buy it there."


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

"If you are satisfied with the design and quality you get at Walmart, I think you should buy it there."

/agree


----------



## SeaQuest (Jun 2, 2008)

No she is more of the opinion that "Why in the world would you do something so silly as make furniture by hand if it's not to save money". As several have said, she just doesn't get it. I like the explanation that an earlier poster gave. She is utilitarian which means that the sole purpose of a desk is to hold stuff, give a place to work and do it as economically as possible. Concepts like quality, appearance and "made by hand" are just pointless to someone with this mindset. Those of us who love to work with wood, appreciate design and craftsmanship will never see or understand that point of view, much like someone coming from the utilitarian side of the fence will never see or understand our point of view. Hearing that explanation was any eye opener for me and gave me insight because it explains so much about this individual.

LumberJocks is even teaching me about human psychology


----------



## Bobmedic (Sep 24, 2010)

There is a small group of people that know the difference between hand crafted quality and the stuff you buy at IKEA or Walmart or wherever. I make cabinets and my biggest competitor is the Big Box Stores that sell MDF or particle board cabinets with woodgrain stickers on them. Most people don't know the difference so the price is all they see.


----------



## Berg (Aug 31, 2009)

Have you been to peopleofwalmart? Consider the source.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

Do not worry about the comment:
A):
Consider the source it came from, does that person have the talent to make anything ?
B): 
Someone was comparing an apple with an orange !


----------



## SeaQuest (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh my goodness, I've never seen peopleofwalmart.com before, thanks for posting it … It's hilarious!


----------



## ncdon (Jul 11, 2010)

Jim, I've got an old mallet made by my grandfather, a fine myrtle wood bowl and some fishing lures made by my great uncle. They've been in the family for three generations. When I'm out of here, they'll pass to my oldest grandson, generation 5. He'll know where they came from and the pride and craftsmanship it took to make them. 
The mallet gets regular use and after about 90 years show it's been around the block, but it's a beauty. The bowl is in the living room and has been on display since it was passed to me in the 80's. The lures are prized and displayed in the office.
I guess you can get a mallet, a bowl and all the fishing lures you want at Walmart. I doubt that a century from now you'd be proud to own, or show them. 
Your Roll Top on the other hand will withstand the test of time. It will probably pass to you kids.
Your friend just doesn't get it.


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey knuckelnut,
Spot on….well said.


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

You can not put a price on a family heirloom that will be handed down from generation to generation. To me, handcrafted work is the legacy of it's creator, something built to last and to put your name on with pride. Hardly the case with mass produced Walmart junk. I feel kinda sorry for people like your friend actually. Or maybe as knuckelnut says, she's simply jealous.


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

The answer is no you can't, then turn your back and walk away.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Oh my goodness, I've never seen peopleofwalmart.com before, thanks for posting it … It's hilarious!

Yeah, that Site is a riot!


----------

